# Good Morning Fritzie



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been away for awhile again but checked through the site and couldn't find how it's going.
I hope it's a case of no news being good news.
Anyway Just a Hi from me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'' add a good afternoon -- hope you are hanging in there as tough as you have been ray:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

hi guys things are pretty good. i am just so tired all the time. i went tuesday & had a cat scan & a pet scan done to see how things are going on the inside. i won't know till friday when i go for my chemo treatment what the results are. i do check in & read the post everyu day but just am tired & don't always ans them. after friday i will have one more treatmeant. thanks for asking


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I will hope and pray for great results!!!! Good luck Fritzie


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you get good results back, thats good news you only have a couple treatment left


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Still sending you prayers. Let us know how things are after the Dr.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers sent for positive news ray: ....let us know when you can :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Bless your heart. I am praying for very positive (or miraculous) results!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks every one i will keep you updated after i go friday for a chemo treatment. right now i am trying to find the energy to clip 6 does for a show in 2 weeks. got one done yeasterday so 5 more to go


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Sending energy vibes your way. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy! I get tired after only 2 myself and I am healthy and strong. :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish I could help you out somehow, if you were closer I would be over there in a second to help (and to see all of those gorgeous goats of yours!). Clipping sure is hard work! Good luck at your show!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks i did get another one clipped today. i try to get as many as i can before friday because once i have chemo on friday i am usually down for a couple of days. stacie when i was in maine i use to do 4 a day to get them ready for the show. usually i have 11 does going to the shows but sold all but 6 this year because of the chemo.
i do have a friend that lives about an hour away & if i call her she will come & help me get them ready. :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good, glad to hear people are still willing to help you out. It is such a bummer we arent closer


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks stacy you will just have to move to tn  i wish i could do more but when it starts to get hot out i have a hard time breathing so what i do get done has to be before 10am. you are all helping more than you know just by being here


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Keeping you in my prayers Fritzie! ray:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

You're amazing- a real hard core goat lady. Let us know who your goaties do at the show. 
Keeping you in my thoughts for a fast recovery.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I'm keeping you in my prayers for your own recovery and for the goat show. I'm glad you are able to still enjoy your goats and go to the shows.


----------

